# Empress Of Britain



## Ian

The EMPRESS OF BRITAIN (II) was built in 1956 for Canadian Pacific. 25,516 gross tonnage, 640ft overall, geared turbines, twin screw, 21 knots, 1050 passengers. She operated between the U.K. and Canada and as a cruise liner. She was sold to the Greek Line in 1964 and became the QUEEN ANNA MARIA eventually being bought by Carnival Cruise Lines in 1975 and renamed CARNIVALE.


----------



## Lanaud

Took my Honeymoon on her as Carnivale back in December of 1982. Really enjoyed her classic looks and superb interior... :clap: 

I have a few photos that I will try to scan and let you see. :thumb: 

Take care


----------



## Ian

*Your Collection...*

Hi Lanaud.

Yes, the Empress boats were very attractive but there again so were their competitors on the North Atlantic, Carinthia, Ivernia and Saxonia in their time.
Looking forward to seeing any other pics. that you may have.
Ian
(Admin).


----------



## Lanaud

Leaving for a week but will try to scna the ones I have from 1982 when I get back.


----------



## tanker

Ian said:


> The EMPRESS OF BRITAIN (II) was built in 1956 for Canadian Pacific. 25,516 gross tonnage, 640ft overall, geared turbines, twin screw, 21 knots, 1050 passengers. She operated between the U.K. and Canada and as a cruise liner. She was sold to the Greek Line in 1964 and became the QUEEN ANNA MARIA eventually being bought by Carnival Cruise Lines in 1975 and renamed CARNIVALE.


Hi Ian 
after CARNIVALE she become FIESTA MARINA -then OLYNPIC and in 1999
THE TOPAZ of KYMA SHIPPING MANAGEMENT US.
Uprights forward of bridge now removed.
Good sunday
GP


----------



## Bob S

Seen as THE TOPAZ in Civitavecchia, Italy on the 19th October 2002.

Photo changed 24th July 2004


----------



## shipbrat

*Empress of Britain*

Hello....
just joined and would like to say its great to see so many people with the same love of ships as me. I worked on the Empress of Britain when she was renamed OLYMPIC for Epirotiki lines...let me tell you it was a shame shame shame that they sold her. She was excellent and the smoothest sail i have ever been on. 

If anyone wants to see what her engines look like, i have some pictures of her from 1995

A grand lady of the sea!!


----------



## Fairfield

Welcome to Ships Nostalgia.EMPRESS OF BRITAIN has certainly served well and have spoken to people who have sailed on her in later years as a cruise ship and were most surprised when her builders' plate was discovered!


----------



## michael james

Shipbrat welcome to SN.

Members including E/O members would surely be interested in your photos of her engines.Guidelines to Posting will assist in photo and message posting.


----------



## Rusty

Hi Ian,
I've posted my one and only pic. of this ship in the Liner section of the Gallery, for your interest. A beautiful ship, more like an outsize yacht, with graceful lines and funnel to match. 
Rusty


----------



## Doug Rogers

Rusty said:


> Hi Ian,
> I've posted my one and only pic. of this ship in the Liner section of the Gallery, for your interest. A beautiful ship, more like an outsize yacht, with graceful lines and funnel to match.
> Rusty


Yes indeed and a very good picture it is indeed. Great lines, they just dont make em like that any more!!.


----------



## terence

came home from canada once one way england or britain cant remember as v n c u all no what that means tel


----------



## Lanaud

*Carnivale*

I know.... I still have not scanned thoses photos. I've seen a few though of her as TOPAZ for Peaceboats. Still good looking gal


----------



## R58484956

WElcome Shiprat from the south of England, enjoy the site and please put photos on site of engines, make me feel at home.


----------



## Keith Adams

Good thread, I saw her launching,was on a PSNC "S" boat, homeward bound and had to anchor until it was over... later joined her as 5th Mate with my 
brandnew 2nd Mates ticket.. she was only 6mths old at time. Have to check my book but think I was there for 9 mths.Left her after we brought Sir Anthony Eden home(Suez Crisis). Snowbow has a beautiful print of her painting on Mersey,back page of OCT Sea Breezes. Capt Dobson left her to take the
"Empress of England" maiden voyage...both ships met at sea, new Captain
was Duck... morse message from Dobson to Duck "Did I inadvertantly leave
my shaving brush?". Duck to Dobson "Yes, also one tin of baby powder,which
as yet, has been ineffective!". There are many tales to tell if you buy the beer.Snowy.


----------



## muldonaich

Snowy said:


> Good thread, I saw her launching,was on a PSNC "S" boat, homeward bound and had to anchor until it was over... later joined her as 5th Mate with my
> brandnew 2nd Mates ticket.. she was only 6mths old at time. Have to check my book but think I was there for 9 mths.Left her after we brought Sir Anthony Eden  home(Suez Crisis). Snowbow has a beautiful print of her painting on Mersey,back page of OCT Sea Breezes. Capt Dobson left her to take the
> "Empress of England" maiden voyage...both ships met at sea, new Captain
> was Duck... morse message from Dobson to Duck "Did I inadvertantly leave
> my shaving brush?". Duck to Dobson "Yes, also one tin of baby powder,which
> as yet, has been ineffective!". There are many tales to tell if you buy the beer.Snowy.


heard the one about the old man on 0ne of the empress ships he was rather small to say the least,would send the bridge boy down to run his bath, boy go and run my bath not to hot in case i scald myself and not to cold in case i freeze my balls! and bridge boy mutters as he goes passed qm on wheel and not to deep in case you drown in it 
you little bas----d those were the days


----------



## viking

sailed on cruise with her indoors on the topaz as she was then for chrismas 2002 tenarife/gran canaria/lanzarotte/morocco and madeira great cruise was last under the tui-thomson holidays flag


----------



## MJP

*Served on Empress of Britain -in fateful strike*

At 16 Years of age in 1961, I joined the Merchant Marines out of The Port of Liverpool and was assigned the position of Engineers Boy on the Empress of Britain of Canadian Pacific Steamships. Four months previous I had gone to catering school in Liverpool training to be a stewart. I was taught how to wait on passengers by serving office staff from Liverpool businesses. After the four months I graduated and was assigned to the Canadian Pacific Steamship Empress of Britain. We sailed from Liverpool to Greenock on the Firth of Clyde and picked up more passengers then sailed on to Quebec and Montreal, before returning back to Liverpool. It would be interesting to talk to others who served on the ship.


----------



## aliroyden

MJP said:


> *Served on Empress of Britain -in fateful strike*
> 
> At 16 Years of age in 1961, I joined the Merchant Marines out of The Port of Liverpool and was assigned the position of Engineers Boy on the Empress of Britain of Canadian Pacific Steamships. Four months previous I had gone to catering school in Liverpool training to be a stewart. I was taught how to wait on passengers by serving office staff from Liverpool businesses. After the four months I graduated and was assigned to the Canadian Pacific Steamship Empress of Britain. We sailed from Liverpool to Greenock on the Firth of Clyde and picked up more passengers then sailed on to Quebec and Montreal, before returning back to Liverpool. It would be interesting to talk to others who served on the ship.


Hi, 
My dad served on the Empress of Britain as an Able seaman and a Quartermaster in 1961 / 62. His name was Donald Blackhall and he was from Runcorn.


----------



## shiploversa

Lanaud said:


> *Carnivale*
> 
> I know.... I still have not scanned thoses photos. I've seen a few though of her as TOPAZ for Peaceboats. Still good looking gal


----------



## shiploversa

Ian said:


> The EMPRESS OF BRITAIN (II) was built in 1956 for Canadian Pacific. 25,516 gross tonnage, 640ft overall, geared turbines, twin screw, 21 knots, 1050 passengers. She operated between the U.K. and Canada and as a cruise liner. She was sold to the Greek Line in 1964 and became the QUEEN ANNA MARIA eventually being bought by Carnival Cruise Lines in 1975 and renamed CARNIVALE.


----------

